# Angela White Maltese



## thecookiemonster (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi everyone!

How are you all doing? I hope everything is good. 😊 
I found a breeder online by the name of Angela White Maltese. I believe her name is So Hyang Kim and she is from Korea. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with her and her dogs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My Casper is from her. He is amazing, healthy, playful and gorgeous. He was a Korean champion whom was brought to America by a group of breeders to add to their lines. He became an American champion and now is a retiree. 

I don't know So Hyang personally, because Casper came to me from Adura Maltese. But you can see pix of him if you search Ch Great Master of Angela White KR.

Casper is very solid and a bit bigger than most American Maltese. He is also sweet, loves being with me, sitting next to me. He can be stubborn, but he is an amazing dog. Here is a picture of him from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Jul 25, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> My Casper is from her. He is amazing, healthy, playful and gorgeous. He was a Korean champion whom was brought to America by a group of breeders to add to their lines. He became an American champion and now is a retiree.
> 
> I don't know So Hyang personally, because Casper came to me from Adura Maltese. But you can see pix of him if you search Ch Great Master of Angela White KR.
> 
> ...


Wow!! He’s gorgeous. 🤩


----------



## melim (Jun 6, 2021)

Wie geht es Sie alle? Ich hoffe, das allesIch fand einen Züchter online mit dem Namen Angela White Maltese. Ich glaube, ihr Name ist So Hyang Kim und sie kommt aus Korea. Nur fragen, ob jemand erfahrung mit ihrem


----------



## melim (Jun 6, 2021)

Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit diesem Züchter im Moment habe ich Betrug an die Polizei gemeldet


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

melim said:


> Wie geht es Sie alle? Ich hoffe, das allesIch fand einen Züchter online mit dem Namen Angela White Maltese. Ich glaube, ihr Name ist So Hyang Kim und sie kommt aus Korea. Nur fragen, ob jemand erfahrung mit ihrem


Yes, he is from Korea and Kim So Hyang was the breeder. He came via an American breeder Adura Maltese who showed him in the US.

Ja, er kommt aus Korea und Kim So Hyang war der Züchter. Er kam von einen amerikanischen Züchter Adura Maltese, der ihn in den USA ausstellte.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

melim said:


> Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit diesem Züchter im Moment habe ich Betrug an die Polizei gemeldet


I do not know her and I am sorry you are having issues. I hope it is just a misunderstanding.

Ich kenne sie nicht und es tut mir leid, dass Sie Probleme haben. Ich hoffe es ist nur ein Missverständnis.


----------



## melim (Jun 6, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> Ich kenne sie nicht, und es tut mir leid, dass Sie Probleme haben. Ich hoffe, es ist nur ein Missverständnis.
> 
> Ich kenne sie nicht und es tut mir leid, dass Sie Probleme haben. Ich hoffe es ist nur ein Missverständnis.
> [/ZITAT]
> Liebe Damen und Herren von korea Kennel Federation, ich schreibe Ihnen, weil ich mich jetzt nicht mit dem Züchter So Hyang Kim beschäftigen möchte. Sie hat einen Betrug an mir begangen, den ich in Deutschland gemeldet habe, und alles wird Ihnen Ende dieses Monats von meinem Anwalt zugesandt! Heute habe ich die Papiere meines gekauften Showhundes Baka OF ANGELA WHITE (Ich habe Showhund bezahlt). Es besagt, dass sein Geburtsdatum 04.märz.2020 in den Versandpapieren heißt es 4 Februar sowie in der Tollwut-Bescheinigung. Im Chat mit Kim erzählte sie mir, dass er im März geboren wurde, dann wieder im Februar! Sie weiß nicht, wann Baka geboren wurde. Ich überreichte Baka auch meinem Tierarzt, der herausfand, dass ihm ein Zahn fehlt. Sie hat mir nie davon erzählt. Dann macht sie mir Probleme mit meinem 2.gekauften Showhund Ziege. 2 Wochen vor der Abreise schrieb sie, er habe Zahnfehler. Ich wollte ein Video, das sie mir erst nach hitzigen Diskussionen schickte. Ich hatte immer wieder gefragt, was seine Zähne tun, es sagte, die Vorderzähne sind da, dann vor der Abreise fehlen sie! Sie schiebt in den Chat, sie hatte einen Fehler gemacht, es wäre ein Kaugumi in den Mund von Ziege. Sie verweigerte mir ein Foto von einem Ersatzhund, den sie mir anbot. Ich fühle mich betrogen und belogen. Ich habe entweder mein Geld zurück verlangt oder einen Ersatzhund. Sie weigert sich, mir beides zu geben. Sie sagt, sie habe kein Geld. Sie wurde auch wegen Betrugs angeklagt, um PayPal den Hund oder Geld nicht zurückzugeben. In Deutschland läuft jetzt bei der Polizei eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs! Ich bitte so bald wie möglich um eine Antwort Die genannten Dokumente sind beigefügt Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## melim (Jun 6, 2021)

melim said:


> Ich kenne sie nicht, und es tut mir leid, Sie Probleme haben. Ich hoffe, es ist nur ein MissverständnisIch kenne sie nicht und es tut mir leid, das Sie Probleme. Ich hoffe es ist nur ein Missverständnis. [/ZITAn es ist
> 
> 
> melim said:
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry. I can only say that Casper is amazing and the dogs from her kennel I have seen are stunning. I can not explain the birth date mix-up or the dental or money issues. I hope you both can resolve this issue.

Es tut mir leid. Ich kann nur sagen, dass, Casper unglaublich ist und die Hunde aus ihrem Zwinger, die ich gesehen habe, sind umwerfend. Ich kann die Verwechslung des Geburtsdatums oder die Geldprobleme nicht erklären. Ich hoffe, sie beiden können dieses Problem lösen.


----------



## melim (Jun 6, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> I am sorry. I can only say that Casper is amazing and the dogs from her kennel I have seen are stunning. I can not explain the birth date mix-up or the dental or money issues. I hope you both can resolve this issue.
> 
> Es tut mir leid. Ich kann nur sagen, dass, Casper unglaublich ist und die Hunde aus ihrem Zwinger, die ich gesehen habe, sind umwerfend. Ich kann die Verwechslung des Geburtsdatums oder die Geldprobleme nicht erklären. Ich hoffe, sie beiden können dieses Problem lösen.


meine hund hatt 4 geburtsdatum im unterlagen,ich weiss nichts wellche richtige geburts datum,und fehlt einen zahn und tierarzt hatt festgestellt meine gunh hatt verletzungen im zunge und im mund dises verletzungen entstanden im welpen alter,ich habe fotos und dokumente als beweis


----------

